# IFA Titusville



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Anybody fish the ifa Titusville? If so, how did you do?


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Whoever fished it, y’all aren’t welcome back next year. You pissed off a lot of people by running the shorelines trying to raise fish and running through the poll and troll zones the last two days. I hope the full moon and negative tide screwed you this morning.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

I’m scratching my head wondering why shit like this is allowed in our failed lagoon system.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Would of been there if not for a new baby boy born to us last week. Happy they did it earlier in the year than normal this time around. I dislike fishing the lagoon in general but it really sucks in september. Cant wait until Jacksonville!

For all the haters the IFA is a great organization and tries its best to ensure that local rules are followed and contestants will be DQ'd if they ran no wake zones and such. They give a lie detector test to the winners so they better not break any rules or it will come out.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Big Fish said:


> For all the haters the IFA is a great organization and tries its best to ensure that local rules are followed and contestants will be DQ'd if they ran no wake zones and such. They give a lie detector test to the winners so they better not break any rules or it will come out.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Big Fish said:


> Would of been there if not for a new baby boy born to us last week. Happy they did it earlier in the year than normal this time around. I dislike fishing the lagoon in general but it really sucks in september. Cant wait until Jacksonville!
> 
> For all the haters the IFA is a great organization and tries its best to ensure that local rules are followed and contestants will be DQ'd if they ran no wake zones and such. They give a lie detector test to the winners so they better not break any rules or it will come out.


Oh yea? Let me guess you think CCA is a great organization too. You can try and justify it all you want but remember, as George Louis Costanza once said, "Jerry, just remember, it's not a lie, if you believe it."


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

I was going to fish it but need to plumb a larger livewell, that and I had to work. Will most likely try my luck in Jacksonville and a west coast event but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

For the next lagoon tournament, us non entrants should just park our boats along the shore line of the best and most know areas these people would go or run shorelines.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> For the next lagoon tournament, us non entrants should just park our boats along the shore line of the best and most know areas these people would go or run shorelines.


That would be borderline illegal. Immoral and unsportsmanlike for sure. Way to go bud!


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Oh yea? Let me guess you think CCA is a great organization too. You can try and justify it all you want but remember, as George Louis Costanza once said, "Jerry, just remember, it's not a lie, if you believe it."


What is it about the IFA that you think is so awful? Or is it just tournaments in general you despise?


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Starting to think these guys are just jealous that they could not even begin to compete against the guys in these tournaments. Jealousy sure rears an ugly head lol.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Lagoonnewb said:


> I was going to fish it but need to plumb a larger livewell, that and I had to work. Will most likely try my luck in Jacksonville and a west coast event but not 100% sure yet.


Just use a large cooler with a portable livewell pump from Walmart. Be sure the cooler measures longer than 27" lengthwise. These are the best livewell you can have. No plumbing necessary.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Capnredfish said:


> For the next lagoon tournament, us non entrants should just park our boats along the shore line of the best and most know areas these people would go or run shorelines.


Don’t be surprised if there’s a few large coquina boulders just under the water along a couple shorelines next time.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

This was the podium after Saturday’s fishing.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Big Fish said:


> Starting to think these guys are just jealous that they could not even begin to compete against the guys in these tournaments. Jealousy sure rears an ugly head lol.


If you don't understand why IFA events are disliked then you're either not paying attention or you're being intentionally dishonest. You have done a good job of reinforcing the bad stereotype with your jealousy comments so I'm going to assume you are well aware why people don't like IFA. 

Keep burning those shorelines brosiff.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

So is it the IFA or the competitors burning shorelines? Does the shoreline burning not happen on any other occasions or tournaments?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

BrownDog said:


> So is it the IFA or the competitors burning shorelines? Does the shoreline burning not happen on any other occasions or tournaments?


Correct.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Shore line burning doesn’t happen in the lagoon like it did in the past. Happens, yes. But these tournaments bring out the worst behavior. They even motor in front of you cutting you off while you are polling a shoreline.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Don’t be surprised if there’s a few large coquina boulders just under the water along a couple shorelines next time.


I hope not. Polling in brown water and hitting one wouldn’t be nice. Especially when you’ve been using a spot for 30 years and a rock shows up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BigFish just stated he participates in burning shorelines and schools or redfish, what makes you think he’s not the typical tournament fisherman that supports this nonsense. Not all tournaments are the devil but you’ll notice lots of asshats come out of the woodwork when a tournament is being held...

Direct quote: “I have definitely participated in some "burning" as one of my best buds has a tower boat with a jet foot and I can tell you that redfish dont really care about it. We can run by a school and then turn around and catch them right where we saw them. They get way more spooked by a trolling motor than they do by an outboard. I believe they are conditioned to think that outboards are safe while trolling motors are danger.”


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I have been fishing the IRL and mosquito lagoon for 30 years now and see way more weekend warrior dipshits burning flats than I do tournament anglers. It seems like every moron over there with a tunnel hull boat that can run in 10 inches of water thinks they should. I have called people out for it on the water. The amount of prop scars on the flats when the lagoon actually had grass was insane and that damn sure wasn't from tournament boats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sickz284u said:


> I have been fishing the IRL and mosquito lagoon for 30 years now and see way more weekend warrior dipshits burning flats than I do tournament anglers. It seems like every moron over there with a tunnel hull boat that can run in 10 inches of water thinks they should. I have called people out for it on the water. The amount of prop scars on the flats when the lagoon actually had grass was insane and that damn sure wasn't from tournament boats.


Must be the difference between Texas and Florida. I don’t fish weekends so I wouldn’t know about what the weekend warriors do. I wish more people would just learn respect and etiquette.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

What's funny to me is


sickz284u said:


> I have been fishing the IRL and mosquito lagoon for 30 years now and see way more weekend warrior dipshits burning flats than I do tournament anglers. It seems like every moron over there with a tunnel hull boat that can run in 10 inches of water thinks they should. I have called people out for it on the water. The amount of prop scars on the flats when the lagoon actually had grass was insane and that damn sure wasn't from tournament boats.


You already know the only tournaments that are good are the fly tournaments the Elitists put on in the keys man. Every redfish tournament angler burns flats dontcha know! When in reality majority of the competitors who put time in petition against tower boats. 

IF YOU DONT LIKE THE BURNING EMAIL THE IFA! Take pictures of the boats doing it, videos etc. As long as they keep putting on the events I'll be fishing them, nice payday for catching 2 redfish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

prinjm6 said:


> What's funny to me is
> 
> 
> You already know the only tournaments that are good are the fly tournaments the Elitists put on in the keys man. Every redfish tournament angler burns flats dontcha know! When in reality majority of the competitors who put time in petition against tower boats.
> ...


Sounds like projecting to me. You feeling guilty or are you sincerely just cherry picking what suits you from previous posts? No one said all tournament fishermen burn flats and shorelines but I’m willing to bet it’s noticeably more prevalent when and where redfish tournaments are being held. What does the IFA have to do with it? They only hold the tournament, they don’t control the people that participate. That’s like calling the NRA because someone got shot...
I fish one or two tournaments a year and have no issues with it but when they become a problem and have idiots running them with no true rules then they are pointless.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I won’t fish tournaments of any kind. They take something I really like (and have been trying to master since my first job on a boat in 1973..) and turn it into something that I don’t like at all...


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Shhh. The winners are about announced.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

@smackdaddy do you have anything better to do than copy and paste my posts? Geez you really are pathetic! You have a kid but I would be surprised if you are married cause I cant imagine anyone staying married to such a paranoid, know it all asshole. You just come across as a really miserable person. Just because someone does not do things the way you do does not make it wrong. If it was illegal to burn then we wouldnt do it. In fact we dont even take the tower boat to the lagoon, we fish a bossman tailspotter down there because we dont want to tear up the grass and the fish in the lagoon dont even bite well when you are in a heavy boat (IME). We pole and sight cast exclusively down there so dont act like you know what I am up to down there. 

Before I said I hate respect you, but I change my mind. No respect for you at all.

If yall want to make a difference or see someone breaking rules in a tournament then record them and report it to the tournament officials. Rules are taken very seriously and if someone is cheating by running the pole/troll zone or manatee zone then I want their ass DQ'd. Cheating is cheating no matter what rule is broken. Hell I was once bumped from a 3rd place finish to a 2nd place finish because 1st place was DQ'd after the lie detector test. If you break the rules you should be DQ'd and that is why the winners are always polygraph tested. PLEASE REPORT ANY CHEATING. 

Funny story. Once in an IFA we were out of New Smyrna and we had to run the backcountry to go to the lagoon. Us being idiots from Jacksonville thought it was wide open back there, we were wrong. This year we were in my old maverick hpxv with a 150 and were blasting 60mph through there (which is what we do back home). We finally realized that we had passed too many boats and realized we were doing something wrong. We shut down and asked a local who told us it was like a 25mph zone or something. We called the tournament master and reported ourselves. Our punishment was to go the proper speed all the way back to new smyrna and re check in and start all over. We did not want to do anything wrong and once we realized we did we tried to make it right. If we had not reported ourselves and gone back to new smyrna we would have been cheating which is something we would never do.

If you are good enough to compete than why not? Taking some moral stance against a tournament is fine but, in the end, dont you want a chance at taking home a $27,000 prize package for catching two reds?


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Don’t be surprised if there’s a few large coquina boulders just under the water along a couple shorelines next time.


Reverting to fishing terrorism lol?


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

jmrodandgun said:


> If you don't understand why IFA events are disliked then you're either not paying attention or you're being intentionally dishonest. You have done a good job of reinforcing the bad stereotype with your jealousy comments so I'm going to assume you are well aware why people don't like IFA.
> 
> Keep burning those shorelines brosiff.


I love fishing them so I guess I must not be paying attention because I can assure you that I am not being dishonest.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Capt. Moose said:


> The exact reason we don’t want you in the fishery.



Whats the specific reason?


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Why you got to be running 60 everywhere?


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Capt. Moose said:


> Why you got to be running 60 everywhere?


More time to fish and hopefully beating people to a spot. But I would never intentionally break a speed limit. If its allowed then why not?


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

@Capt. Moose So you don't want me to fish in your fishery because I drive too fast or because I mistakenly ran a slow speed zone? Bearing in mind that I turned myself in, suffered a big punishment, and never made that mistake again. I would think that most people would like to know that there are at least still some honest people out there who live up to their mistakes and try to make them right.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like projecting to me. You feeling guilty or are you sincerely just cherry picking what suits you from previous posts? No one said all tournament fishermen burn flats and shorelines but I’m willing to bet it’s noticeably more prevalent when and where redfish tournaments are being held. What does the IFA have to do with it? They only hold the tournament, they don’t control the people that participate. That’s like calling the NRA because someone got shot...
> I fish one or two tournaments a year and have no issues with it but when they become a problem and have idiots running them with no true rules then they are pointless.


Ok, well how about this then. The tournaments are not illegal, FWC issued the culling permits. Burning isnt illegal nor against the rules so quit crying since you wont do shit about it except complain on a forum.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

prinjm6 said:


> Ok, well how about this then. The tournaments are not illegal, FWC issued the culling permits. Burning isnt illegal nor against the rules so quit crying since you wont do shit about it except complain on a forum.


So you burn?


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

It’s a good tournament. I fish them. Not all of us are asshole so called tournament fisherman...hell i had no trolling motor or battery’s in my boat yesterday and poled for miles. I hate how everyone thinks that tournaments screwed up the fishing. I live here this area has sucked for years. People in general screwed up the habitat. And guides keep/kill more fish in lagoon in a week then tournaments kill in a year there


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Capt. Moose said:


> Shhh. The winners are about announced.
> 
> View attachment 116906


Shake and bake !


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Wow, people who admit they burn shorelines and defend that behavior? This is inconceivable. Please check out https://flatsworthy.com and see how you can contribute to a better fishery for us all. The financial incentive for tournaments is creating a problem here in TX and I imagine it's the same in FL. I would never participate in something that is so financially motivated and leads to this type of behavior. The only tournaments I fish are for no money and benefit charities. The fishery is a shared resource and we all own it. Burning is disrespectful and irresponsible.
All the best, 
Matt


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Capt. Moose said:


> I don’t want you in the water at all..


Unless you admit you are the problem, nor do I.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So you burn?



No


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So you burn?


Many years ago that was a question that didn't involve shorelines!see you on a flood tide


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

prinjm6 said:


> Burning isnt illegal nor against the rules so quit crying since you wont do shit about it except complain on a forum.


You burn an edge I'm poling and I will spend all day following you around until you leave the area...and THEN I'll go home and complain about it on a forum.


----------



## ECCslam (Sep 18, 2018)

Me and my partner fished 25 miles south of the launch and ran into 200 fish, caught 25. Super aggressive eats, we ended up with just shy of 11 pounds and 6th place.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Charles Hadley said:


> Many years ago that was a question that didn't involve shorelines!see you on a flood tide


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ECCslam said:


> Me and my partner fished 25 miles south of the launch and ran into 200 fish, caught 25. Super aggressive eats, we ended up with just shy of 11 pounds and 6th place.


Only 11 pounds out of 25 fish? Bunch of overs or what?


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

crboggs said:


> You burn an edge I'm poling and I will spend all day following you around until you leave the area...and THEN I'll go home and complain about it on a forum.



Well that wouldnt be a problem because I dont burn and definitely dont fish the Tampa area...so yeah.


----------



## ECCslam (Sep 18, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Only 11 pounds out of 25 fish? Bunch of overs or what?


A lot of smaller fish, some overs but they weren't schooled up mostly singles and doubles. The fish we caught were 23 inches but both 5.5 pounds. Super fat wish we would've found some 26-27" we would have been top 2 for sure.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

prinjm6 said:


> Well that wouldnt be a problem because I dont burn and definitely dont fish the Tampa area...so yeah.


We're good then.

Candidly, the last guy to cut me off was poling a Beavertail and had a guy on the front throwing fly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ECCslam said:


> A lot of smaller fish, some overs but they weren't schooled up mostly singles and doubles. The fish we caught were 23 inches but both 5.5 pounds. Super fat wish we would've found some 26-27" we would have been top 2 for sure.


Yeah around here the bigger pods are 19-21” and the doubles and triples are right at or over slot. Catch 5 in a row a half inch long and it’ll piss you right off!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I fish to relax so tournament fishing is a no go for me plus down in Swfl they pen fish up a few days in advance so they can just go pull them out of the pen cheating is rampant whenever tournaments are involved. And I don't wear a flatbill hat so there is that.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Big Fish said:


> @smackdaddy do you have anything better to do than copy and paste my posts? Geez you really are pathetic! You have a kid but I would be surprised if you are married cause I cant imagine anyone staying married to such a paranoid, know it all asshole. You just come across as a really miserable person. Just because someone does not do things the way you do does not make it wrong. If it was illegal to burn then we wouldnt do it. In fact we dont even take the tower boat to the lagoon, we fish a bossman tailspotter down there because we dont want to tear up the grass and the fish in the lagoon dont even bite well when you are in a heavy boat (IME). We pole and sight cast exclusively down there so dont act like you know what I am up to down there.
> 
> Before I said I hate respect you, but I change my mind. No respect for you at all.
> 
> If yall want to make a difference or see someone breaking rules in a tournament then record them and report it to the tournament officials. Rules are taken very seriously and if someone is cheating by running the pole/troll zone or manatee zone then I want their ass DQ'd. Cheating is cheating no matter what rule is broken. Hell I was once bumped from a 3rd place finish


Running 60 on a flat is idiotic why dont you follow me thru the glades doing 60 I dare you.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Running 60 on a flat is idiotic why dont you follow me thru the glades doing 60 I dare you.


The run from NSB to Eldora isnt over a flat.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

prinjm6 said:


> The run from NSB to Eldora isnt over a flat.


All channel?


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> All channel?


Its 4-8ft, not over any grass. It's still stupid as a competitor you're supposed to know the local laws/rules and they go over them during the captains meeting. If you're doing what you're supposed to do as a "Captain" you'll listen to the tournament director during the meeting and wont run 60 in posted 30mph zones. 

As I have said before, there are 80-90 teams in these events. You're bound to get a handful of idiots which ultimately seem to give the rest a bad rap.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

prinjm6 said:


> Its 4-8ft, not over any grass. It's still stupid as a competitor you're supposed to know the local laws/rules and they go over them during the captains meeting. If you're doing what you're supposed to do as a "Captain" you'll listen to the tournament director during the meeting and wont run 60 in posted 30mph zones.
> 
> As I have said before, there are 80-90 teams in these events. You're bound to get a handful of idiots which ultimately seem to give the rest a bad rap.


Ah gotcha agreed not everyone follows the rules. You run 60 in the glades you're introduced to some oyster bars boat stops you continue at 60.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Ah gotcha agreed not everyone follows the rules. You run 60 in the glades you're introduced to some oyster bars boat stops you continue at 60.


Or end up like the simmons that hit whiteshell in Jacksonville during a tournament.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Damn I'm out of popcorn!can someone share?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

prinjm6 said:


> Or end up like the simmons that hit whiteshell in Jacksonville during a tournament.
> View attachment 116970
> View attachment 116970
> View attachment 116972
> ...


Ouch. Serves them right.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

prinjm6 said:


> Its 4-8ft, not over any grass. It's still stupid as a competitor you're supposed to know the local laws/rules and they go over them during the captains meeting. If you're doing what you're supposed to do as a "Captain" you'll listen to the tournament director during the meeting and wont run 60 in posted 30mph zones.
> 
> As I have said before, there are 80-90 teams in these events. You're bound to get a handful of idiots which ultimately seem to give the rest a bad rap.



Ya it was pretty stupid. I made a mistake, it happens. We have all been there in one way or another. As far as being a stupid competitor I cant say that I am one considering that my partner and I have won 2 IFA events. Sometimes the competitive side gets in the way and you do something stupid. Adrenalin is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Ouch. Serves them right.



Man I wouldnt wish that on my worst enemy. No way. Hitting whiteshell rocks could kill someone. I just hope no one was hurt in that accident. I really hope that you dont mean this. Pretty sad if you do.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Its kinda crazy that people on here are throwing around the idea of leaving boulders in the water for tournament anglers to hit, or talking about intentionally ruining a tournament anglers day in some other way. Even people saying that someone deserved a terrible boating accident just because they may have not known where the whiteshell rocks were. I mean do you guys really have that much hate? I always thought that anglers stuck together. Its one of the best parts about fishing. You can walk up to anyone fishing, no matter their race, age, or religion and instantly get along. Have we lost that as anglers? I sure hope not. I honestly had no clue, until I joined this forum, that there was so much hate for tournament fishing and that people want to intentionally hurt people who do it. Man just shaking my head right now. For real...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Big Fish said:


> Man I wouldnt wish that on my worst enemy. No way. Hitting whiteshell rocks could kill someone. I just hope no one was hurt in that accident. I really hope that you dont mean this. Pretty sad if you do.


So irresponsibly running where you dont know to fast is your fault why should I fell sorry for him its called self inflicted wounds boats have no brakes no different than the guy running 100 down an interstate. My momma said you gonna be dumb you better be tough.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Based on his post, what seems to elude Big FIsh is, just because you Can do something, doesn't mean you should. It's not necessarily illegal to be an inconsiderate ass on the water, that however doesn't mean you should be one.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> So irresponsibly running where you dont know to fast is your fault why should I fell sorry for him its called self inflicted wounds boats have no brakes no different than the guy running 100 down an interstate. My momma said you gonna be dumb you better be tough.


Did not say it wasnt dumb. Just wouldn't wish it upon someone or say it serves them right. I feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

redchaser said:


> Based on his post, what seems to elude Big FIsh is, just because you Can do something, doesn't mean you should. It's not necessarily illegal to be an inconsiderate ass on the water, that however doesn't mean you should be one.


Ya I think I am one of the most considerate guys on the water. I dont wake people, dont cut people off, dont do general jack ass shit out there. I may enjoy the water a little bit differently than you do but I am not some ass hole. Believe me, I know know there are a lot of ass holes out there burning shit right in front of people or throwing a massive wake on some guys just trying catch a fish but thats not me. You may think you know me but you dont.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So you burn?


Justin probably has more hours on his push pole than his outboard. Neither of us burn flats nor do we condone that bs.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> I won’t fish tournaments of any kind. They take something I really like (and have been trying to master since my first job on a boat in 1973..) and turn it into something that I don’t like at all...


Exactly, well said Bob!!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> That would be borderline illegal. Immoral and unsportsmanlike for sure. Way to go bud!


Border line illegal? Please explain that one. The ones burning shoreline are immoral, unsportsmanlike and it’s illegal to destroy sea grass or what’s left of it. I would simply be protesting and protecting a resource. You have it backwards.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> Its kinda crazy that people on here are throwing around the idea of leaving boulders in the water for tournament anglers to hit, or talking about intentionally ruining a tournament anglers day in some other way. Even people saying that someone deserved a terrible boating accident just because they may have not known where the whiteshell rocks were. I mean do you guys really have that much hate? I always thought that anglers stuck together. Its one of the best parts about fishing. You can walk up to anyone fishing, no matter their race, age, or religion and instantly get along. Have we lost that as anglers? I sure hope not. I honestly had no clue, until I joined this forum, that there was so much hate for tournament fishing and that people want to intentionally hurt people who do it. Man just shaking my head right now. For real...


Putting rocks in the water is not something I’m for at all. We already have plenty of cinder blocks, crab traps and tires. Might not want to run 60 anymore. Parking my boat is ruining someone’s day? How? Is it the tournament anglers spot for the day? Not. It will be mine. Some of us just don’t want the tournaments in our area. I’ve fished some in the past and decided I didn’t want any part of the behavior I witnessed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sickz284u said:


> Justin probably has more hours on his push pole than his outboard. Neither of us burn flats nor do we condone that bs.


Very good, I was hoping I had it wrong.


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Charles Hadley said:


> Many years ago that was a question that didn't involve shorelines!see you on a flood tide


 toss me that lighter


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' said:


> toss me that lighter


Hittin that fish whistle first thing in the morning...


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

prinjm6 said:


> Or end up like the simmons that hit whiteshell in Jacksonville during a tournament.
> View attachment 116970
> View attachment 116970
> View attachment 116972
> ...


Ouch. Reminds me of the time a SCB was being run by some ass-hat in Sabine River, going 85 around a bend, ran right over a couple anchored up fishing and killed them both. Kinda warms the heart seeing a SCB and owner/operator get what they deserve. SCB boats suck, and so do tournaments.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's the problem with tournaments. They offer NOTHING but short term economic value at the expense of much increased pressure on the fishery and less than desirable behavior. This is no different from any other activity. When money is involved it tends to bring out less than the best in some people.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Ouch. Reminds me of the time a SCB was being run by some ass-hat in Sabine River, going 85 around a bend, ran right over a couple anchored up fishing and killed them both. Kinda warms the heart seeing a SCB and owner/operator get what they deserve. SCB boats suck, and so do tournaments.



Well that's just like your opinion, man!


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hittin that fish whistle first thing in the morning...


WOOOOOO WOOOOOO, tha's only early in da mornin'! Should be up cookin' breffast or somethin! 


Tournaments or not, these people will burn whatever waterway they're in. So don't blame the tournament other than the fact it brings those folks to a specific zone; I fish up to 20 tournaments a year and do I act like an asshat? No. But those that do act like one, I always take the opportunity to call them out either during a captain's meeting or during weigh-ins. 

Accountability starts with us.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

ECCslam said:


> Me and my partner fished 25 miles south of the launch and ran into 200 fish, caught 25. Super aggressive eats, we ended up with just shy of 11 pounds and 6th place.


I think I was right behind you guys running south. Glad to hear you found fish. I caught a single rat in 2 days of fishing. Worst tournament results in my career.

The only thing I will say about the thread subject - I love fishing and I am a competitive person, so tournaments naturally appeal to me. I don't think it makes me a bad person. I follow the rules, would hate to see someone break the rules and do everything I can to protect the resources I enjoy. The IFA is top notch and committed to enforcing rules that protect our fisheries. They do 2 tournaments a year (and haven't visited Titusville in a while) along the entire East Coast of FL, so no one should feel like this is a regular thing.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

The organization can only do so much to combat people acting like idiots especially when things don’t get reported. People are going to try to circumvent the rules to get an advantage, if that means they are going to be running shore lines to bump fish then that’s what they are going to do. Just don’t lump together all tournament guys into one group, not all are bad people


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

windblows said:


> I think I was right behind you guys running south. Glad to hear you found fish. I caught a single rat in 2 days of fishing. Worst tournament results in my career.
> 
> The only thing I will say about the thread subject - I love fishing and I am a competitive person, so tournaments naturally appeal to me. I don't think it makes me a bad person. I follow the rules, would hate to see someone break the rules and do everything I can to protect the resources I enjoy. The IFA is top notch and committed to enforcing rules that protect our fisheries. *They do 2 tournaments a year *(and haven't visited Titusville in a while) along the entire East Coast of FL, so no one should feel like this is a regular thing.


The problem is that its not just any one tournament trail. Its that there are loads of different ones. IFA, Tito's, Elite, Redfish Cup, Power Pole, LA Saltwater Series, Redifsh World Series, etc, etc.

It reminds me of many college professors back years ago. They would assign you some homework that would take several hours to complete. They think the only class you have is theirs. Get three classes with professors with that mentality and you were buried in homework.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FishWithChris said:


> WOOOOOO WOOOOOO, tha's only early in da mornin'! Should be up cookin' breffast or somethin!
> 
> 
> Tournaments or not, these people will burn whatever waterway they're in. So don't blame the tournament other than the fact it brings those folks to a specific zone; I fish up to 20 tournaments a year and do I act like an asshat? No. But those that do act like one, I always take the opportunity to call them out either during a captain's meeting or during weigh-ins.
> ...


I know it’s not everyone, same with everything but it’s more prevalent when tournaments are going on, especially when they are “prefishing” which usually entails dudes burning and locating schools for the next day and they’ll burn all day without picking up a rod...ruining the area for everyone else. It’s pathetic and gets everyone else involved included in the stereotype.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> The problem is that its not just any one tournament trail. Its that there are loads of different ones. IFA, Tito's, Elite, Redfish Cup, Power Pole, LA Saltwater Series, Redifsh World Series, etc, etc.


I completely understand, but there seemed to be a lot of animosity specifically directed toward the IFA. I don't feel it is deserved. 

I get the frustration. I feel the same frustration when I see jon boat Jim anchored up in my favorite creek chunking shrimp and crabs and filling his cooler. But I also remind myself he's within his rights to do so, long as he follows the laws. Part of what drives me about tournaments is that you have to figure out a way to be the best no matter what is thrown at you - increased fishing pressure, increasing population, the construction of a new dock in your favorite spot, changing weather conditions, whatever. And you better damn sure do it following all rules and your ethical compass.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Seems to me that people just dont like tournaments that much. Thats fine. I love them. I love the competition and I love beating everyone else on the water that day. I have a ton of passion for fishing and always have. I have a passion for keeping our resources healthy and for protecting our waters. I have a passion for protecting anglers rights to the water. I will always defend your right to enjoy the water in the way that you find the most rewarding, I just hope that one day you will defend mine. Have a nice day.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Big Fish said:


> Seems to me that people just dont like tournaments that much. Thats fine. I love them. I love the competition and I love beating everyone else on the water that day. I have a ton of passion for fishing and always have. I* have a passion for keeping our resources healthy and for protecting our waters. *I have a passion for protecting anglers rights to the water. I will always defend your right to enjoy the water in the way that you find the most rewarding, I just hope that one day you will defend mine. Have a nice day.


Please explain how tournaments are keeping our resources healthy and protecting our waters?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

OK well this certainly got a little out of hand and let me be clearer in my original statement. I do not hate tournament guys, I have fished a few in my day and enjoyed it. It usually is like everything else, a few bad apples ruin it for the majority. My main gripe, which I have gone to FWC, Merritt Island Refuge, Canaveral National Seashore as well as IFA about is holding this event in such an imperiled fishery. 

There is no grass left in the Lagoon, is it the fault of tournament guys? No. Is the Mosquito Lagoon in trouble? It is beyond just "in trouble" and I just do not see holding tournaments that add to the traffic, pressure on the fishery and the displacement of fish from Mosquito Lagoon as a good thing. Look at the results, 50 of the 83 teams did not weigh in one fish. That to me does not show a healthy fishery that needs these type of events. Flame me if you will but you can't argue with the facts. The Lagoon is in trouble, the lack of grass is evident and the lack of fish is evident.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Thread:


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Would you fish that hard or fast without the chance at 27k? I don’t think anybody dislikes you or most tournament fisherman. We just don’t like the tournament’s. You like them. We can disagree.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> The problem is that its not just any one tournament trail. Its that there are loads of different ones. IFA, Tito's, Elite, Redfish Cup, Power Pole, LA Saltwater Series, Redifsh World Series, etc, etc.
> 
> It reminds me of many college professors back years ago. They would assign you some homework that would take several hours to complete. They think the only class you have is theirs. Get three classes with professors with that mentality and you were buried in homework.


4 out of that list are LA only and if you think live release tournaments there are a problem maybe look at all the Captains with their dock shots and the bycatch the pogey boats toss.


TheAdamsProject said:


> OK well this certainly got a little out of hand and let me be clearer in my original statement. I do not hate tournament guys, I have fished a few in my day and enjoyed it. It usually is like everything else, a few bad apples ruin it for the majority. My main gripe, which I have gone to FWC, Merritt Island Refuge, Canaveral National Seashore as well as IFA about is holding this event in such an imperiled fishery.
> 
> There is no grass left in the Lagoon, is it the fault of tournament guys? No. Is the Mosquito Lagoon in trouble? It is beyond just "in trouble" and I just do not see holding tournaments that add to the traffic, pressure on the fishery and the displacement of fish from Mosquito Lagoon as a good thing. Look at the results, 50 of the 83 teams did not weigh in one fish. That to me does not show a healthy fishery that needs these type of events. Flame me if you will but you can't argue with the facts. The Lagoon is in trouble, the lack of grass is evident and the lack of fish is evident.


Last year in the Jax event only 31 teams out of 90+ weighed fish, I guess Jacksonville's fishery is in bad shape too.

The Lagoon is is a rapid decline and I agree tournaments held there are not helping. Neither are the commercial fishermen, 100's of guides and the rec anglers catching the bulls at haulover. I seriously doubt the IFA event impacts the Lagoon in as much of a negative as you would like, it just fits your narrative. Right now there are several captains with redfish and trout in a cooler yet I dont see a post about them. More fish were killed by non competitors over the weekend than tournament anglers.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Going to show my ignorance, but I fish mostly weekdays and not a lot of traffic around usually. What behavior exactly is shore burning? Just asking.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

eightwt said:


> Going to show my ignorance, but I fish mostly weekdays and not a lot of traffic around usually. What behavior exactly is shore burning? Just asking.


People running the flats looking for fish to come back to.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

prinjm6 said:


> 4 out of that list are LA only and if you think live release tournaments there are a problem maybe look at all the Captains with their dock shots and the bycatch the pogey boats toss.
> 
> 
> Last year in the Jax event only 31 teams out of 90+ weighed fish, I guess Jacksonville's fishery is in bad shape too.
> ...


In regards to the Jax event, I have no idea, could've been terrible weather or maybe it was beautiful. I have no idea. Possibly tons of people caught fish and they were all small. 

Yes the lagoon has been in rapid decline, the commercial fisherman do not help either, neither do the guides who abuse the breeder redfish. I agree with you on all those accounts and each one is a piece of the puzzle that stacks itself again the health and well being of the lagoon. I feel that the IFA or any tournament is a piece of that puzzle, big or small, it is still a piece. This thread talks about that one piece, I never said it was the demise of the lagoon nor did I say how large of a piece it was. It is cute you think I have some type of narrative, spin it however you see fit. All I want is what is the best for the lagoon and all Florida's fisheries. I also feel the Lagoon should be catch and release and hate seeing captains keeping fish. It has been discussed in other threads at length. So again, spin this how ever you see fit but I was talking about the IFA as it was what this thread was specifically about. I'm also happy to address all the other items that need to change to help the lagoon.


----------



## TooLoose20 (Feb 17, 2016)

I love fishing the tournaments - local, IFA, Fla Pro, etc.- and do so as much as I can. Fun to pull on the "competitive" strings again... Only problem I have with them is when a team tries to sabotage everyone else by running flats/areas they know they are not going to fish the entire week before tournament day. Sure seems like few teams in Tampa Bay do this EVERY time. When the mentality turns from "I'm going to beat you" to "I'm going to make sure you can't beat me" is when I have a problem.

Any ideas on rules that could be implemented to stop this?


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Big Fish said:


> Seems to me that people just dont like tournaments that much. Thats fine. I love them. I love the competition and I love beating everyone else on the water that day. I have a ton of passion for fishing and always have. I have a passion for keeping our resources healthy and for protecting our waters. I have a passion for protecting anglers rights to the water. I will always defend your right to enjoy the water in the way that you find the most rewarding, I just hope that one day you will defend mine. Have a nice day.


Gotta say I’m with ya on most of what you are saying. 

Putting rocks on a shoreline and wanting people to hit shell rock is just wrong. Tournaments are fun and as you said create a ton of excitement.

Yes the lagoon is in trouble. Is tournament fishing stressful on it? Probably but it is legal and permitted. The commercial guys doing donuts and cast netting black drum and also rampantly using gill nets probably worse..
Fly guys hate the spin guys, artificial vs live bait, those who keep fish and those who release.
At the end of the day if they are within the legal methods then so be it who are you to judge. You see similar debates in the hunting world with meat hunters, trophy hunters, those that use bait those that don’t.

At the end of the day if we had the habitat that we previously had there would be a lot less finger pointing.

I will continue to tournament fish, soak baits, fly fish, spin fish, trophy hunt, meat hunt, hunt with bait, hunt without bait and have a good time. The amount of finger pointing and complaining on legal methods of take is ridiculous. Chill out have a beer and be thankful to live in the USA!


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Please explain how tournaments are keeping our resources healthy and protecting our waters?


I think the impact is mostly economical. Think what kind of $$ a tournament angler is spending on fishing in a tournament. Not only their license fees (especially out of state licenses) that directly provide money to conserve the fishery but also the money they spend on fishing products that help promote the entire industry. Tournament fishing in general was one of the first big supporters of catch and release fishing and has had a huge impact on the general attitude of towards that endeavor. I cant really believe that a single tournament has anymore of an impact over a fishery than a single day of any other type of anglers on the water, especially considering that most of the entrants would most likely be fishing anyways.

Better be careful as it is just as easy for PETA to ask the question "please explain how {fishing} is keeping our resources healthy and protecting our waters?". We may present an argument similar to what I introduced about the benefits of tournament fishing and just as you would argue that the fish and ecosystem would be better off without a bunch of guys running around trying to catch fish for a tournament PETA would argue the same thing about all fishing in general. Fisherman should be united, not divided.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

TooLoose20 said:


> I love fishing the tournaments - local, IFA, Fla Pro, etc.- and do so as much as I can. Fun to pull on the "competitive" strings again... Only problem I have with them is when a team tries to sabotage everyone else by running flats/areas they know they are not going to fish the entire week before tournament day. Sure seems like few teams in Tampa Bay do this EVERY time. When the mentality turns from "I'm going to beat you" to "I'm going to make sure you can't beat me" is when I have a problem.
> 
> Any ideas on rules that could be implemented to stop this?


In my opinion this would be straight cheating!

Ideas? How about make it an official rule not to do this and ask the question during the polygraph.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

jlindsley said:


> Gotta say I’m with ya on most of what you are saying.
> 
> Putting rocks on a shoreline and wanting people to hit shell rock is just wrong. Tournaments are fun and as you said create a ton of excitement.
> 
> ...



Yes, just yes. My favorite example is that I don't dog hunt. Dog hunting directly impacts my hunting by making deer in my woods a lot more spooky. Does that suck for me? Hell yes. But I would never try and ban dog hunting because I love that other people are enjoying the great outdoors. I love that other people enjoy hunting and fishing, its one of the things that makes this the greatest country in the world and I want that tradition to live on in this country for ever. The only way to let that happen is to accept that everyone likes enjoying hunting and fishing differently and to respect that.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

TheAdamsProject said:


> In regards to the Jax event, I have no idea, could've been terrible weather or maybe it was beautiful. I have no idea. Possibly tons of people caught fish and they were all small.
> 
> Yes the lagoon has been in rapid decline, the commercial fisherman do not help either, neither do the guides who abuse the breeder redfish. I agree with you on all those accounts and each one is a piece of the puzzle that stacks itself again the health and well being of the lagoon. I feel that the IFA or any tournament is a piece of that puzzle, big or small, it is still a piece. This thread talks about that one piece, I never said it was the demise of the lagoon nor did I say how large of a piece it was. It is cute you think I have some type of narrative, spin it however you see fit. All I want is what is the best for the lagoon and all Florida's fisheries. I also feel the Lagoon should be catch and release and hate seeing captains keeping fish. It has been discussed in other threads at length. So again, spin this how ever you see fit but I was talking about the IFA as it was what this thread was specifically about. I'm also happy to address all the other items that need to change to help the lagoon.


a lot of people dont weigh in if they have a low weight


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> Would you fish that hard or fast without the chance at 27k? I don’t think anybody dislikes you or most tournament fisherman. We just don’t like the tournament’s. You like them. We can disagree.


I go just as hard on a local tournament for $1500 as I do for a $27K. Its not about the money, thats just a bonus. Went very hard the year my partner and I won the FLA team of the year and FLA championship here in jax and those tournaments dont even give out $$ and we never entered the calcutta. Just trying to win was motivation enough.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

TooLoose20 said:


> I love fishing the tournaments - local, IFA, Fla Pro, etc.- and do so as much as I can. Fun to pull on the "competitive" strings again... Only problem I have with them is when a team tries to sabotage everyone else by running flats/areas they know they are not going to fish the entire week before tournament day. Sure seems like few teams in Tampa Bay do this EVERY time. When the mentality turns from "I'm going to beat you" to "I'm going to make sure you can't beat me" is when I have a problem.
> 
> Any ideas on rules that could be implemented to stop this?


This is straight from the rules for the PowerPole series:

Any deliberate burning of flats (searching for fish while on plane) or using big motor to find fish during the 14-day practice period or during the tournament is prohibited and will result in disqualification from the current and future PRO TOURNAMENT FISHING (PTF) events.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Big Fish said:


> Seems to me that people just dont like tournaments that much. Thats fine. I love them. I love the competition and I love beating everyone else on the water that day. I have a ton of passion for fishing and always have. I have a passion for keeping our resources healthy and for protecting our waters. I have a passion for protecting anglers rights to the water. I will always defend your right to enjoy the water in the way that you find the most rewarding, I just hope that one day you will defend mine. Have a nice day.


I don't think it should be surprising as to why folks aren't wild about tournaments. Let's see, on a weekend several many, loud, fast tower boats show up all at one time and buzz around incessantly looking for fish all for the purpose of cash, stroking their egos or just competition and meanwhile, the rest of us are just trying to have a relaxing day on the water. Then, they haul their precious two redfish miles (sometimes hundreds of miles -fact) to a weigh in and then either weigh in a tired, or dead fish and wonder why areas are depleted of fish, or the fish are so skittish that they won't eat. With the advancement of boat technology, increased numbers of people fishing tournaments and running all over our flats to try and make a buck, or feel cool, yeah, that's a problem. We only have so much water and the fish get sick and tired of everyone running over them. I've fished the TX gulf coast for over 20 yrs and have personally seen the effects of all the tower boats continually burning our flats. Sure, not all tournament anglers are bad but the simple fact of the matter is that tournaments are based on fulfilling one's own financial or egotistical needs and are not a great use of the resource when you look at the big picture. 
I think we all need to take a hard look at why we fish and how we can better protect and utilize our resource. Big time, big money tournaments just aren't fulfilling this goal for us as a collective group of fisherman. 
Best, 
Matt


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> I don't think it should be surprising as to why folks aren't wild about tournaments. Let's see, on a weekend several many, loud, fast tower boats show up all at one time and buzz around incessantly looking for fish all for the purpose of cash, stroking their egos or just competition and meanwhile, the rest of us are just trying to have a relaxing day on the water. Then, they haul their precious two redfish miles (sometimes hundreds of miles -fact) to a weigh in and then either weigh in a tired, or dead fish and wonder why areas are depleted of fish, or the fish are so skittish that they won't eat. With the advancement of boat technology, increased numbers of people fishing tournaments and running all over our flats to try and make a buck, or feel cool, yeah, that's a problem. We only have so much water and the fish get sick and tired of everyone running over them. I've fished the TX gulf coast for over 20 yrs and have personally seen the effects of all the tower boats continually burning our flats. Sure, not all tournament anglers are bad but the simple fact of the matter is that tournaments are based on fulfilling one's own financial or egotistical needs and are not a great use of the resource when you look at the big picture.
> I think we all need to take a hard look at why we fish and how we can better protect and utilize our resource. Big time, big money tournaments just aren't fulfilling this goal for us as a collective group of fisherman.
> Best,
> Matt


I am not as eloquent with my words but this is exactly my perspective. Well said brother.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I am not as eloquent with my words but this is exactly my perspective. Well said brother.


Thanks Smack. Each to his own and I'm not advocating for a law to prevent tournaments but don't show up and expect us to pat you on the back and say "atta boy, way to get after those fish." Fishing is a past time, not a way for people to one up each other and pound their fists on their chests It's supposed to be relaxing and fun. The minute you get all into the competition, most of that, including actually seeing non-pressured fish, goes right out the window. 
All the best, 
Matt


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Matts said:


> Sure, not all tournament anglers are bad but the simple fact of the matter is that tournaments are based on fulfilling one's own financial or egotistical needs and are not a great use of the resource when you look at the big picture.
> 
> Best,
> Matt


That is a rather general statement... 

Some people are driven by competition, some the serenity and some just enjoy catching a few fish for dinner and having everyone around for a fish fry...

Let's run a few scenarios on who is the most guilty:
1) Tournament with 100 boats and everyone catches 2 redfish that are live released. Let's say mortality is 10% (20 fish dead and most likely kept for consumption). Multiply by 5 tournaments a year for the area. 100 fish dead.

2) 100 charters take 10 trout 2 redfish and throw them up on the board for a photo. 200 redfish and 1,000 trout killed the same day. Compound this by them doing it 3-5 days a week. Averaging at 4 charters- 416 redfish, 208,000 trout dead

3) 1 purist flyfisherman (yes i flyfish on occasion so this is not a dig) that is also a developer who unearths 10,000 acres of wetlands/environmentally sensitive area along the coast. He/she practices catch and release and kills 0 redfish 0 seatrout a year.

I would say #1 has the lowest environmental impact. Also, IMO everyone is guilty to some degree (population). Above is not meant to be a poll just step back and look at the scenarios and what you are all pointing and complaining at. Also I have no affiliation with IFA nor have I ever fished it.

To each their own as long as legal methods. This forum is turning more into thehulltruth every day and that is not a compliment. Let's get back to fishing, mods and having fun.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Watch the prop scars. It’s like this everywhere I’ve fished and every area I fish in my home waters from jackasses running around in boats that shouldn’t be in these areas. If I can’t run an area clean I won’t run it and when I mean clean I mean running with clean propwash not touching the grass. Most of the time I stay in the channels and don’t cut corners to save a minute. 
Most guys don’t post burning videos any more because they know it’s frowned upon but they’ll still do it. It’s about integrity- Doing the right thing when no one is looking.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

I see a ton of complaints about tower boats and if you live in LA and TX (where everyone runs one it seems) I can understand but here in FL tower boats are not very common at all. Mostly flats boats and poling skiffs in these tourneys. 

About burning... I wonder how many of these guys complaining about tower boats run a tunnel hull? If we should ban guys from burning shouldnt we ban tunnel hull poling skiffs too? Sometimes I swear people just hate on the tower but ignore the tunnel hull skiffs running the same exact flats wide open.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> Border line illegal? Please explain that one. The ones burning shoreline are immoral, unsportsmanlike and it’s illegal to destroy sea grass or what’s left of it. I would simply be protesting and protecting a resource. You have it backwards.


I think there are laws in florida against harassing hunters and trying to ruin their hunt so I kinda figured (or hope) that the same applies to fisherman. If you stake out on a shoreline for the sole purpose of "blocking" other anglers access I would assume that the intent would be there to qualify as harassing anglers.

By the way your using the exact same logic as PETA members marching through the deer woods on opening day yelling and screaming to scare all the deer away.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Big Fish said:


> I think there are laws in florida against harassing hunters and trying to ruin their hunt so I kinda figured (or hope) that the same applies to fisherman. If you stake out on a shoreline for the sole purpose of "blocking" other anglers access I would assume that the intent would be there to qualify as harassing anglers.


That’s quite a stretch. If you are just sitting there on a shoreline, there is no way that could be considered harassment.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Matts said:


> That’s quite a stretch. If you are just sitting there on a shoreline, there is no way that could be considered harassment.


True. Thats why I said it was borderline illegal (based upon my assumption of the law I cited) because that guy was saying that he wanted to intentionally post up on the best shorelines just to keep tournament anglers from fishing there (not to mention the guys talking about dropping coquina boulders out for tournament anglers to hit). Not because he wanted to fish there, just to stop others from doing so. In a world where boys are girls and white politicians are indians I think the stretch I made seems fairly reasonable.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> I see a ton of complaints about tower boats and if you live in LA and TX (where everyone runs one it seems) I can understand but here in FL tower boats are not very common at all. Mostly flats boats and poling skiffs in these tourneys.
> 
> About burning... I wonder how many of these guys complaining about tower boats run a tunnel hull? If we should ban guys from burning shouldnt we ban tunnel hull poling skiffs too? Sometimes I swear people just hate on the tower but ignore the tunnel hull skiffs running the same exact flats wide open.


Because I use my tunnel to get to areas you could never pole to and I don’t chop bottom, burn shorelines for miles or even hole shot where I’ll blow out grass. Here we go with throwing around tunnel hulls being the problem. It’s the idiots at the helm that don’t understand that just because you can doesn’t mean you should.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Because I use my tunnel to get to areas you could never pole to and I don’t chop bottom, burn shorelines for miles or even hole shot where I’ll blow out grass. Here we go with throwing around tunnel hulls being the problem. It’s the idiots at the helm that don’t understand that just because you can doesn’t mean you should.


So you are the first guy ever with a tunnel to not "chop bottom" or cut grass? Good to know! You got skills son.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bottom line is ever since Big Fish showed up here he rubbed most of us the wrong way. I even exchanged messages with him after butting heads but he still comes across as an arrogant guy that will do whatevef it takes to win his beloved redfish tournaments and that includes burning shorelines, running 60mph in areas he’s not supposed to, running schools of redfish, turning around to cast at them etc. What do you think you’re going to do by posting this stuff, convince everyone it’s ok?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> So you are the first guy ever with a tunnel to not "chop bottom" or cut grass? Good to know! You got skills son.


Hard to chop bottom when your prop is above it.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

That is a valid question I think. I did order a tunnel hull Chittum, and very nearly did not order the tunnel this time. It is important for all fishermen to remember to be very conservative with where we run and how we affect the grass flats. So point well taken. Personally I look at the tunnel as a "get out of jail free card" only to be used when absolutely necessary, and if I was fishing in a locale like FL predominantly, would not have a tunnel hull at all. TX waters especially the LLM, tend to be very much shallower by far than most of what is in FL. Which could then imply that all of us who run a tunnel are in fact burning the shoreline (TX) every time we go fishing, because just about everywhere we run is extremely shallow. If no tunnel in deep south LLM, pretty much just stick to running the channels only which limits miles of area from access.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I use my tunnel to pick up babes and impress my neighbors.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bottom line is ever since Big Fish showed up here he rubbed most of us the wrong way. I even exchanged messages with him after butting heads but he still comes across as an arrogant guy that will do whatevef it takes to win his beloved redfish tournaments and that includes burning shorelines, running 60mph in areas he’s not supposed to, running schools of redfish, turning around to cast at them etc. What do you think you’re going to do by posting this stuff, convince everyone it’s ok?


Ya I reached out to you in PM to try and find some common ground, which I thought we did, and you just kept on being a prick. I do not own a tower boat, my friend does so its not like I am out burning every day. In reference to the 60mph I was admitting a mistake, that I felt bad about, and remedied. Sometimes showing a little bit of humility after a mistake is a good thing. I don't run fast in areas where not allowed to. You have a very special way of taking things out of context in order to fit your narrative and am starting to wonder if you work for CNN or MSNBC. If you look though my posts I am merely defending what I like to do and in several posts am just trying to find some common ground on which we can all agree. The OP original post was asking who fished the IFA in Titusville and it was the twats like you who derailed his thread, not me. Sorry if I don't belong to your no fish keeping/ no tournament agenda but i have just as much of a right to be on the water as you. I joined this forum thinking it would be a fun place to talk fishing but more and more I am feeling like a republican who joined a democrat forum. A lot of hate and no one looking to find some common ground. Sad really.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hard to chop bottom when your prop is above it.


Forgot that a tunnel hull allows you to run the flats without damaging them, just like those towers you posted videos of. Hypocrite much?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

This seems more like a 2coolfishing thread. You just aren’t going to find that much love for big time tournament fishing here on MS. You should consider that when posting and go elsewhere if you want a bunch of “yes men.” No hard feelings but MS, as an online community, is usually above all this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> I use my tunnel to pick up babes and impress my neighbors.


I learned from you!


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Matts said:


> This seems more like a 2coolfishing thread. You just aren’t going to find that much love for big time tournament fishing here on MS. You should consider that when posting and go elsewhere if you want a bunch of “yes men.” No hard feelings but MS, as an online community, is usually above all this.


If you read my posts and in any way think I am searching for "yes men" than I would say you are mistaken. Some discord is healthy but when it gets to this point its ridiculous. In the end, this thread was taken of course by the anti tournament sentiment of those on this board. I can conversely say, it is my opinion, that many of those on MS are seeking out "yes men" due to the several people who have told me to move on to a different forum as my views are not welcome here. I am not one to back down easily but, quite honestly, I am growing tired of this idiotic argument.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> If you read my posts and in any way think I am searching for "yes men" than I would say you are mistaken. Some discord is healthy but when it gets to this point its ridiculous. In the end, this thread was taken of course by the anti tournament sentiment of those on this board. I can conversely say, it is my opinion, that many of those on MS are seeking out "yes men" due to the several people who have told me to move on to a different forum as my views are not welcome here. I am not one to back down easily but, quite honestly, I am growing tired of this idiotic argument.


Yo could always give up that Salt Life and get a jet ski.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Y'all be nice.


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

What about the mud boats? Last couple of years it seems they have quadrupled in use and do more damage than any prop boat I’ve seen. In fact I watch the same 6 or 8 run the same lines into areas when I’m fishing, leaving visible prop scars through the grass. These same guys(guides) keep full limits every trip and sometimes 2 a day. 

I enjoy tournament fishing and have different reasons than ego, or money. Tournaments teach you a ton about how to find fish while getting to explore other fisheries you may never go to for any other reason. Every time I get home and fish the waters I know, it feels like I’m more in tune to what’s going on, and always bring home a trick or two learned out struggling to find or catch unfamiliar fish.

Overall I think most tournaments have a small group of inconsiderate people that give the group a bad rep. Hopefully we realize that a fly guy and a tournament angler both love our resources, and have a lot more in common than most probably think.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yo could always give up that Salt Life and get a jet ski.


Honestly jet skis are what we should all unite against as we could probably all agree they are the spawn of satan.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> Honestly jet skis are what we should all unite against as we could probably all agree they are the spawn of satan.


We agree on something!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> I think there are laws in florida against harassing hunters and trying to ruin their hunt so I kinda figured (or hope) that the same applies to fisherman. If you stake out on a shoreline for the sole purpose of "blocking" other anglers access I would assume that the intent would be there to qualify as harassing anglers.
> 
> By the way your using the exact same logic as PETA members marching through the deer woods on opening day yelling and screaming to scare all the deer away.


I would actually be enjoying the day fishing as normal. Watching you guys buzz around. Would not harass and don’t see how it could be considered harassment. Maybe what tournament anglers are doing is harassment. You won’t win this one. Do as you like within the law and I will do the same. No hard feelings personally.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Please don’t compare me to PETA. But I am for protecting an area special to me. But I’m not going to raise a big stink unless you buzz right by me.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Reset.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> Please don’t compare me to PETA. But I am for protecting an area special to me. But I’m not going to raise a big stink unless you buzz right by me.


No one wants to be compared to PETA, its a shit organization. Just trying to illustrate my point. Honestly when I am fishing the lagoon you wouldnt even notice me as being some jerk. Usually fish a tailspotter or a gheenoe and almost exclusively pole (never even been in a tower boat down there). I certainly respect that the lagoon is in decline and would be totally ok if the IFA moved its tournament to a new location because of that (maybe two in Jax please??). The lagoon will always hold a special place in my heart. As teenagers we used to drive down on weekends and camp on the clinkers. We launched our kayaks at WSEG and loved every minute of it. The fishing was definitely better back then and the lagoon seemed healthier. So many great memories that helped shape me into who I am today. I hope that the lagoon is able to recover so that my kids can camp their one day. In the end I don't think that a tournament is one of the main contributors to the problems the lagoon faces and perhaps that is why I don't understand all the gripes. What I do understand is that you lagoon locals are simply a group of fisherman than are fed up with a declining fishery and are fired up to do something about it. Please don't confuse guys like me as the enemy, as I assure you I am not. Good luck to you lagooners and please help get it fixed for all of us.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Correct in the fact tournaments are not cause for the decline. I didn’t like the behavior 20 years ago from some of these anglers. You may be a great person and respect the lagoon. You are just the only one representing your side. So you take the heat.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> Correct in the fact tournaments are not cause for the decline. I didn’t like the behavior 20 years ago from some of these anglers. You may be a great person and respect the lagoon. You are just the only one representing your side. So you take the heat.


I understand. Defending an unpopular opinion is never easy. You should see me defending Trump at my entirely liberal family reunions. Talk about a shit show!


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Snoball said:


> What about the mud boats? Last couple of years it seems they have quadrupled in use and do more damage than any prop boat I’ve seen. In fact I watch the same 6 or 8 run the same lines into areas when I’m fishing, leaving visible prop scars through the grass. These same guys(guides) keep full limits every trip and sometimes 2 a day.
> 
> I enjoy tournament fishing and have different reasons than ego, or money. Tournaments teach you a ton about how to find fish while getting to explore other fisheries you may never go to for any other reason. Every time I get home and fish the waters I know, it feels like I’m more in tune to what’s going on, and always bring home a trick or two learned out struggling to find or catch unfamiliar fish.
> 
> Overall I think most tournaments have a small group of inconsiderate people that give the group a bad rep. Hopefully we realize that a fly guy and a tournament angler both love our resources, and have a lot more in common than most probably think.


I agree with you on the mud boats. Our area has a lot of people running them and they are definitely damaging the grass flats as well as marine life.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

If it’s too shallow to buzz shoreline, you could always drive it.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Big Fish said:


> I see a ton of complaints about tower boats and if you live in LA and TX (where everyone runs one it seems) I can understand but here in FL tower boats are not very common at all. Mostly flats boats and poling skiffs in these tourneys.
> 
> About burning... I wonder how many of these guys complaining about tower boats run a tunnel hull? If we should ban guys from burning shouldnt we ban tunnel hull poling skiffs too? Sometimes I swear people just hate on the tower but ignore the tunnel hull skiffs running the same exact flats wide open.


Tower boats aren't particularly common here in Louisiana, except when the tournaments full of out of state anglers are in town.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

redchaser said:


> Tower boats aren't particularly common here in Louisiana, except when the tournaments full of out of state anglers are in town.


They must all be coming from TX then, the true scourge of inshore fishing world.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

The one time someone really did something immoral in a tournament to me was during an IFA championship in Delacroix. I was in my old 18hpxv and was racing a tower boat from Hopedale to our fishing spot. It soon became clear that we were headed to the same area. They were faster in the open but I was able to take them in the creek leading to the ponds due to taking the corners better. It was an adrenalin laced race that I wont forget. We pulled up to a cove leading to a pond and cut the engine to begin our morning. These guys soon came around the bend and cut in front of us at WOT and preceded to run the entire bank (not burning, this was straight WOT) and pond right in front of us and then turn around and left the area, blowing the whole spot up. They were from TX. We confronted them later about how it at weigh in and they said "sorry, we were looking at the wrong track". Ya ok. So thats my story about Texans running a shallow sport.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There are a deluge of dumbasses and inconsiderate pricks from all over, that disease has no prejudice so let’s not start acting like it starts at a state line.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Big Fish said:


> The one time someone really did something immoral in a tournament to me was during an IFA championship in Delacroix. I was in my old 18hpxv and was racing a tower boat from Hopedale to our fishing spot. It soon became clear that we were headed to the same area. They were faster in the open but I was able to take them in the creek leading to the ponds due to taking the corners better. It was an adrenalin laced race that I wont forget. We pulled up to a cove leading to a pond and cut the engine to begin our morning. These guys soon came around the bend and cut in front of us at WOT and preceded to run the entire bank (not burning, this was straight WOT) and pond right in front of us and then turn around and left the area, blowing the whole spot up. They were from TX. We confronted them later about how it at weigh in and they said "sorry, we were looking at the wrong track". Ya ok. So thats my story about Texans running a shallow sport.


So
Racing through a creek isn’t like burning banks?
I’d stop digging a hole


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

Wow!!!
Tx being the scourge of inshore fishing.
Quite the statement there Big Fish. That’ll get ya a bunch of points.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

jonterr said:


> So
> Racing through a creek isn’t like burning banks?
> I’d stop digging a hole


No. This was a deep creek that all the shrimp boats and crabbers and everyone runs WOT. I mean should we all just start idling everywhere? Perhaps switch to electric motors only? Geez. Cant say a word on here without some prick showing up out of the wood work.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There are a deluge of dumbasses and inconsiderate pricks from all over, that disease has no prejudice so let’s not start acting like it starts at a state line.


Definitely. Just making a joke man. Don't take everything so seriously!


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Dallas Furman said:


> Wow!!!
> Tx being the scourge of inshore fishing.
> Quite the statement there Big Fish. That’ll get ya a bunch of points.


Again, JOKING. People need to get this stick out from their ass. Starting to feel like a leper here.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Can we end this thread? Soon we will all be limited to paddle craft and no fishing rods at the rate you all are going!
Some of you all should have a beer, turn the radio on and go open throttle for the first time in your lives. It's liberating! lol


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

jlindsley said:


> Can we end this thread? Soon we will all be limited to paddle craft and no fishing rods at the rate you all are going!
> Some of you all should have a beer, turn the radio on and go open throttle for the first time in your lives. It's liberating! lol


I know right? I try to end this argument by making some jokes and an attempt of finding common ground and, in the end, it just pisses more people off. I just dont know what to do!

MS checklist:

No jokes
No going fast
No keeping fish
No tournaments.

Ok got it... Ill work on that. 

*disclaimer: I am merely making a joke in jest. No people or animals were harmed in the making of this joke. This joke is not intended to offend any man, woman, child, transgender, or non binary.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Add no radio or music of any kind on that list.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/stereos-in-boats.61978/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Big Fish said:


> Honestly jet skis are what we should all unite against as we could probably all agree they are the spawn of satan.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

It's kind of interesting. I did not realize there was this much animosity toward tournament anglers until reading this thread. Like I said, I love to fish tournaments but I fish the same way I would on a day I was out fishing for "fun" - I always fish hard, am very observant to learn something new, fish quietly, etc. 

Even other tournament anglers complain about tower boats and how badly they destroy grass and impact fishing. Up here in Jax, I hear tournament guys complain that there are certain areas that have been ruined by the tower boats running around. I think they are an easy scapegoat...if fish are not where you once found them or have changed patterns, you have to blame something. I'm saying this and I don't own, have never been in a tower boat and don't believe in burning flats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dude just called me a hypocrite for condemning burning flats and owning a tunnel hull. I can tell you right now my day on the water consists of about 20 minutes with the outboard running and many hours poling, wading or drifting. I don’t need to run up on schools of redfish on plane to catch them. That’s because I’m not in a time crunch to get a few redfish back to weigh in at an allotted time, I have all day. Time and money involved and dudes will make rash decisions they would normally not make, at least most folks I know. 
Let’s squash this thread and move on. No one needs to justify, finger point or dig any more holes.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 117218


Thats a helluva hole he is digging! Wish I could dig like that....


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

This is how I feel on this forum (sub liberals for smack and his bros) lol.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I’m just here for the entertainment value.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> This is how I feel on this forum (sub liberals for smack and his bros) lol.


Bye Felicia! 
I’m not a liberal, I just don’t care for people that admit doing something, waiting for acceptance then crawfishing when they get called out. I have just the forum for you! DosFrios.com


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Soooo......did anyone fish it?


Travisloyd07 said:


> Anybody fish the ifa Titusville? If so, how did you do?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Big Fish said:


> They must all be coming from TX then, the true scourge of inshore fishing world.


Believe it or not there are some really good guys in TX too. Hard-core fly-fishing skiff running aficionados just like in FL. Unfortunately, just not very many. Vast majority of salt-water fishermen in TX are meat-hauling self-centered assholes. And most of those either have or want a 25' shallowsport or JH or SCB or shoalwater or dargel or whatever with a 400 hung on the stern. With an over abundance of hideous metal work all over the boats. Status symbol right?


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bye Felicia!
> I’m not a liberal, I just don’t care for people that admit doing something, waiting for acceptance then crawfishing when they get called out. I have just the forum for you! DosFrios.com


Learn to take a joke bud. Life will be much more enjoyable for you. I get that you enjoy parading about your moral soapbox in front of your pals, playing internet morality cop but in the end your just a normal guy like me. We all make mistakes bud. We all do things others dont like. As the noted scholar Blippi once said "life is a garden, dig it". 

Upon that note I will officially retire from this thread. Even once smack and his buds get the last word. 

Hope to see yall at the IFA in Jax. Come up and say hey at the Capt meeting if you wanna talk fishing. Peace out homies.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

commtrd said:


> With an over abundance of hideous metal work all over the boats


What's with the roll bar thing on the console of most of those cat boats anyway? 

@Smackdaddy53 @Big Fish I figured you guys would get along better, hell in my experience TX is just like an oversize version of Westside Jax, or maybe Jax is like an oversize version of Vidor. Food for thought. LMAO


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Big Fish said:


> Learn to take a joke bud. Life will be much more enjoyable for you. I get that you enjoy parading about your moral soapbox in front of your pals, playing internet morality cop but in the end your just a normal guy like me. We all make mistakes bud. We all do things others dont like. As the noted scholar Blippi once said "life is a garden, dig it".
> 
> Upon that note I will officially retire from this thread. Even once smack and his buds get the last word.
> 
> Hope to see yall at the IFA in Jax. Come up and say hey at the Capt meeting if you wanna talk fishing. Peace out homies.


Don’t be fooled. He is still reading this thread. Humans can’t help it. 
I think Smack is enjoying life. Has a good woman, kid, boat, job.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> What's with the roll bar thing on the console of most of those cat boats anyway?
> 
> @Smackdaddy53 @Big Fish I figured you guys would get along better, hell in my experience TX is just like an oversize version of Westside Jax, or maybe Jax is like an oversize version of Vidor. Food for thought. LMAO


Believe it or not that’s called a burn bar. They stand on the console and lean against it while they look for fish and they drive with their foot or their buddy drives. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Yep those boats are set up for the polar opposite of how we hunt fish. Their whole approach is to burn shorelines looking for fish. Huge barges with huge outboards like a sick caricature of what a boat should be. Really just a completely different fishing experience built to screw up the entire fishery from start to finish.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Just read this whole thread. I have aids now.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Big Fish said:


> This is how I feel on this forum (sub liberals for smack and his bros) lol.


Smackdaddy isn't a liberal I can guarantee that.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Big Fish said:


> This is how I feel on this forum (sub liberals for smack and his bros) lol.


I'm no liberal, take that to the bank. I'm an independent, who will never vote for a socialist, far left Dem, no matter. I still think most tournaments (big money, big competition, etc) are not great for our resource. I try to use less plastic, save the lives of baby humans, listen to folk music and buy guns often


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Believe it or not that’s called a burn bar. They stand on the console and lean against it while they look for fish and they drive with their foot or their buddy drives. It’s ridiculous.


Not sure why, but I'm picturing this being done with Monster Energy hats and Fox racing tattoos.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Big Fish said:


> Thats a helluva hole he is digging! Wish I could dig like that....


You can!


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Not sure why, but I'm picturing this being done with Monster Energy hats and Fox racing tattoos.


You wouldn't be far off. My favorite is the guy with the $100K boat and it's being pulled by a beat up ass tow vehicle. My 2nd favorite is the guy with $300K worth of boat & vehicle and follows the normal guys to their spots and than anchor (power pole down) within 20-30yds. I'm guessing you see this anywhere where there's fishing though. BTW, I'm guessing not many of you have ever fished a bass tourney. Imagine being on a much smaller body of water with 200+ teams, talk about wanting to choke a bitch.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Chad Cohn said:


> You wouldn't be far off. My favorite is the guy with the $100K boat and it's being pulled by a beat up ass tow vehicle. My 2nd favorite is the guy with $300K worth of boat & vehicle and follows the normal guys to their spots and than anchor (power pole down) within 20-30yds. I'm guessing you see this anywhere where there's fishing though. BTW, I'm guessing not many of you have ever fished a bass tourney. Imagine being on a much smaller body of water with 200+ teams, talk about wanting to choke a bitch.


The guy with the expensive boat and beater tow rig has his priorities in line. It's the guy with the expensive truck AND boat who can barely afford the "payment" who is usually the problem


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

T Bone said:


> The guy with the expensive boat and beater tow rig has his priorities in line. It's the guy with the expensive truck and boat who can barely afford the "payment" who is usually the problem


Factual


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Because I use my tunnel to get to areas you could never pole to and I don’t chop bottom, burn shorelines for miles or even hole shot where I’ll blow out grass. Here we go with throwing around tunnel hulls being the problem. It’s the idiots at the helm that don’t understand that just because you can doesn’t mean you should.


Looks tippy!






Sorry had to do it.


----------

